# water dragon set-up in the making



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

whats up guys , im in the process of making a viv and background for my lil guys , im planning to put a waterfall inside of it also , i was wondering if you guys can help me with a few questions , since im kinda stuck right now:bash: lol
what sealer can i use ? 
what live plants can i use ?
and where can i get glass doors from ? or can i use a heavy plexi glass ?

any advise would be great 
thanks 

heres where im at with the build so far 
i have pics of the whole build from the start but the website i use for pics is running super slow smh...lol


























i just laid some fake plants for now to get a idea of what its gonna look like at the end


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats awesome ,well done:no1:


----------



## Skorge (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking nice mate good job.

Sealer: G4 FISH POND SEAL CLEAR 500G WATERPROOF SEALANT PAINT | eBay UK
Glass would be from a local glazier, my two sheets of toughen 4mm thick cost £10 measurements for a 3ft viv
In respect of plants, I honestly would not know. Check out the planting section or someone who has kept water dragons for quite some time.

Dan


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sorry miss the q's the first time....i was just looking at the pics


what sealer can i use ? 
as above G4 pond sealer

what live plants can i use ?
??????

and where can i get glass doors from ?
local indepent glaziers seem to normal have the best prices (i got 2 sheets/panels of 2x4 in 6mm for £36)

or can i use a heavy plexi glass ?
yes or perspex but its a pain to cut


hope that helps: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

awesome  well done: victory:


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

ch4dg you inspired me alot with your awsome projects !! thats you for doing what you do lol , so ima listen to Skorge and ch4dg and get some g4 pond sealer ,and start looking for glaziers in my area 

thanks again for the tips


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Forgive me if this sounds silly but if its spooked is it likely to nose dive into that 'water'?


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

i was wondering about the water but havent got to that part yet lol , i kinda want them to jump in the water , i have them in a 48 gallon tank with a few branches and a cat liter box full of water for them , and they stay jumping from the top branch into the water but i never seen them nose dive , they kinda look funny cause they look like they cliff jumping not diving lol they always land on there feet or belly for some reason lol 
im also planning to keep my ball python on the top part of the viv , that shoudnt be a problem right ?


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

non related question ? lol i just noticed the rating bar lol and wanted to know how can i go from
Hatchling to whatever is after that lmaoo


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

erosa713 said:


> ch4dg you inspired me alot with your awsome projects !! thats you for doing what you do lol , so ima listen to Skorge and ch4dg and get some g4 pond sealer ,and start looking for glaziers in my area
> 
> thanks again for the tips


cheers....that one person i inspired:2thumb:



erosa713 said:


> non related question ? lol i just noticed the rating bar lol and wanted to know how can i go from
> Hatchling to whatever is after that lmaoo


its related to the amout of posts you have in this link it tells you how many post equals what star...http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/forum-help-suggestions-news/3980-forum-ranks.html


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

ch4dg im sure you inspired more then just me lol 
and i guess im be a hatchling for a while :lol2:

thanks again


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

erosa713 said:


> ch4dg im sure you inspired more then just me lol
> and i guess im be a hatchling for a while :lol2:
> 
> thanks again


no probs
you've only got another 20-ish posts to do and then you'll be a reg:2thumb:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*good job*

love the tank my water dragon jumps in his water all the time he got a 5 foot high 2foot wide viv with 2 foot fish tank on the bottom 3/4 full heated water and a filter , he love it swims about like mad lol was thinking about putting some feeder fish in the tank got a day light and a infrared heat spot lamp look good at night 

only thing i say with plexy glass is it scraches easy


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

that sound awsome , post up a pic if you can , im still in da process of building mines any cool ideas before i seal the whole thing would be great , another thing what i was thing about the size of it since i have 2 small cwd , right now the inside is 4' w x 4 and a half feet high by 20 " deep ? i think i made it to small for my lil guys :gasp:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*viv*

think you been ok on that size i would put a pic on here if i could get my head round doing it lol , i want to get my boy a girl and build them a all glass planted viv was thinking of useing double glazed units to make it still trying to work out what plants too 

my boy i re home him when i got him he had half his tail missing we got him out yester to clean the tank out and to my amazment its growing back got a extra inch lol 

well good luck with yours


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

thats awsome that he grew his tail back :2thumb: ,i have a boy and a girl but im not sure which is which just yet lol , but i love how they play dead when i grab them :lol2:, verry funny reptiles 
i was looking around the site and i was wondering if i would need some kind of misting system or would the waterfall be enough for humidity ? 
if not where can i learn how to make a system since i dont see myself paying alot of money for a misting system just because i wanna be lazy lol 
unless i can be lazy for a cheap price :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking nice man, definetly need to get that waterfall in there though!

Tom.


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah ima go pick up some glas and g4 pond sealer later and then ill test out the double waterfall


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

You should test it out before sealing with g4, that what I've done, that way if you need to do any modifications you don't have to re-seal. Be prepared to have a leak or two though, even waterproof grout is not fully waterproof when submerged. 

Tom.


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks tom , i deff gonna test it before i seal it , theres only 2 parts that i reall gotta seal good everything else should be fine , the water part on the botton is one of those tubs u get from home depot , they use it to mix cement and stuff like that , so the main waterfall has to get sealed good and the secound waterfall is like a lil fake cliff so if all works out it would just fall right in the tub , its not gonna drip down or touch the rest of the background
thanks agin for the tip :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

erosa713 said:


> thanks tom , i deff gonna test it before i seal it , theres only 2 parts that i reall gotta seal good everything else should be fine , the water part on the botton is one of those tubs u get from home depot , they use it to mix cement and stuff like that , so the main waterfall has to get sealed good and the secound waterfall is like a lil fake cliff so if all works out it would just fall right in the tub , its not gonna drip down or touch the rest of the background
> thanks agin for the tip :2thumb:


No worries, let me know if you need that pump.

Tom.


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

ok now i was planning on installing the light but im not to sure if i have to put a cage over the bulb ? would the cage atrract them to jump on it more ? :gasp:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*light*

hi think your right about cage maybe giveing them something to clim on, i got my ifrered heat lamp up the top were he does not go on the other side i put a high shelf the cool side he tends to sleep there 

so i would say go with no cage but make the cool side were yours can clime about check out the reptiland infrared heat spot there good i got mine from surrey pet supplies there on here, prices are good too 

hope it helps i`m sure every one has there own way but at the moment mine working for me lol 

Paul 

and thanks


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Any luck with that waterfall pal? We need a video!


Tom.


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

sorry me and the fam been a lil busy due to this 4th of july weekend lol , but i picked up some pond sealer and im heading to my local glaizer later on today ,and ima see if i can pick up a new circulation pump , by tonite i should have the glass doors up and hopefully seal the whole thing , ohh and i need to pick up some vents , i was thinking of getting 2 4" x 6" vents but im not to sure on where to place them ? 

im sorry im being a pian in the a$& with all the questions , but i rather be annoying and have the right set up for my guys lol

thanks again for the help guys :2thumb:


----------



## Skorge (Apr 22, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> cheers....that one person i inspired:2thumb:
> 
> 
> I strongly believe you have inspired a lot more than one person lol
> You have inspired me to do some dino bones in my next project and its really starting to come together so I thankyou!!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

erosa713 said:


> sorry me and the fam been a lil busy due to this 4th of july weekend lol , but i picked up some pond sealer and im heading to my local glaizer later on today ,and ima see if i can pick up a new circulation pump , by tonite i should have the glass doors up and hopefully seal the whole thing , ohh and i need to pick up some vents , i was thinking of getting 2 4" x 6" vents but im not to sure on where to place them ?
> 
> im sorry im being a pian in the a$& with all the questions , but i rather be annoying and have the right set up for my guys lol
> 
> thanks again for the help guys :2thumb:


Cool Beans!

As far as venting goes, I've been wandering the same. From what I've read I believe its a good idea to have one vent up high and one down low in order to aid in circulation, especially in any humid environment, also keepin the vents on the cool side of the viv shouldnt mess with any temps at basking spots.

So ye, thats what I'd recommend, but I am far from any pro so if this is wrong information then please correct me!

Tom.


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks , im trying to get everything i need to finish up the project , i have a list of materials to go buy and gas in the truck , i think im ready for my mission :lol2:
i feel bad sine i have my water dragons in a very boring 48 gallon fish tank and right across the same room is this one im building lol they must be suffering looking at this viv lol , i gotta hurry up and introduce them to there new home lol


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

heres a lil video of the project lol
water dragons :: 053.mp4 video by erosa713 - Photobucket

the waterfall was a real pain for me lmaoo


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi there 
that looks so good, got a female last week for our boy going to build a new tank for them both but your is the nuts good job 

Paul


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome mate, looks really good, how did you manage to get that top waterfall working in the end, which pump did you use and how powerful was it? I dont think that 500 pump i had would have done the job anyway! That's a hell of a drop, must be noisy? And what did you use to seal the submerged areas in the end? G4?

I've been rather lazy with mine recently, I do have free time now though so I will be getting it done, just one more grout and its ready to paint then.

Tom.


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Awesome mate, looks really good, how did you manage to get that top waterfall working in the end, which pump did you use and how powerful was it? I dont think that 500 pump i had would have done the job anyway! That's a hell of a drop, must be noisy? And what did you use to seal the submerged areas in the end? G4?
> 
> I've been rather lazy with mine recently, I do have free time now though so I will be getting it done, just one more grout and its ready to paint then.
> 
> Tom.


man the freakin waterfall gave me the only headach :bash: , i used a reg tub and painted the outside blue w/ a lil white for the bottom pond / pool and for sealing it i used some g4 for the whole thing and i used some aquarium silicone on top of the g4 for the to spots that the water will run off , as for the pump im using a 20 gallon fish tank filter for the bottom waterfall and im useing a 600 circulation pump split into to lines , it works pretty good , if i only use 1 line it will shoot straight out and hit the glass lmaoo , right now i figuring out the hardest part of every build which is maintaining the freaking temps and humidity :censor: 

im thinking about doing another build for my uncles snake as a birthday gift but i want to come up with a themed viv that suits his era (hes pretty old lol)

but thanks again for all the help i got from this site , theres alot of very talented people on here , ch4dg my wife blames you for the mess i be making with this foam since your the one who inspired me in the first place :2thumb:


----------

